# Colubrids > Pituophis >  My girl Phoenix.

## Miranda2

I horrible at pics so if its lame, sorry. Just a texas bullsnake I got online last year. She is het for patternless and hypo. Im not fond of patternless snakes though.I love love the albino bulls.


And heres a really lame pic of my florida pinesnake(patternless) she is very temperamental.Super mellow one time and crazy, musking, hissing machine the next.

----------

_Reinz_ (02-28-2015)

----------


## Reinz

I love the look of that Bullsnake!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beautiful pits Miranda.

----------


## Miranda2

Thanks, I do like the bullsnake, she is pretty nice most the time but is hissy in her cage.
She is just a year old and well over 4 ft so I think she will be big.I feed very conservatively too.
The pinesnake is just at 6ft.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I have an albino and an albino whitesided (snow) bull and they are both awesome too. What's your feeding regiment like Miranda? My albino is 18 months and she eats like a pig. The younger male isn't quite as voracious.

----------

